# Где в Германии можно купить выборный аккордеон



## pww (3 Май 2012)

Едем в командировку в Германию, подскажите кто знает, где там можно купить готово-выборный аккордеон. Нужен - 3/4.
На Вельтмайстере не то. Может типа муз магазинов или типа комиссионок каких то.


----------



## A. Миллер (3 Май 2012)

http://www.musik-pietsch.de/site/


----------

